# New Telus iPhone: SMS/Texts not being received?



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey folks,

So I switched my Telus BB Storm over to an iPhone 3GS 32gb last night, and for the most part I'm loving it so far. However there has been one bump so far, that being SMS functionality.

I can send out SMS's no problem and people appear to get them. I can send *myself* an SMS from the phone and I get them. But any sent from another phone, do not seem to be reaching the phone. Is this typical of a newly-activated phone/on Telus, i.e. is it possible this is just a delay from the handset upgrade, or is there anything I should be doing that may resolve the issue?

I'll be calling Telus shortly to confirm with them, but I know a few others on the network who've had problems receiving SMS's for some time now... :S


----------



## emmy (Nov 6, 2009)

I upgraded from my HTC touch Diamond, and, yes, the actual usability of the iPhone? Great. The issue of calling out. Works fine. Sending SMS messages? Perfect.

Getting SMS messages. Does. Not. Happen.

Getting phone calls in? No dice.

I can't receive calls, but can make them. (my number apparently, for this exercise comes up as "unassigned").

Anyone else have this issue? If we can make a mass plea, perhaps there'll be some movement, as the gentleman I spoke with there said my issue "was strange and odd and he'd never heard of it before." But, y'know "eventually it'll get fixed."

Edit:

Better question: does anyone have an iphone on Telus that's working perfectly?

I was suggested to go and get a new unit to see if that works.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

How does the Visual Voicemail works for Telus?
Is it as fast as Rogers?




emmy said:


> I upgraded from my HTC touch Diamond, and, yes, the actual usability of the iPhone? Great. The issue of calling out. Works fine. Sending SMS messages? Perfect.
> 
> Getting SMS messages. Does. Not. Happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## emmy (Nov 6, 2009)

Telus doesn't have Visual Voicemail at this time.

It's "coming....sometime"


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

So as I type this, I'm on the phone with a very helpful Telus rep.

It appears that there is a known network issue specifically involving SMS routing. Telus clients on the new HSPA networks can send out SMS, but cannot receive them as the Telus servers are still trying to route *inbound* SMS messages to the old CDMA network.

They're actively working on it as the problem has been known to them since the launch yesterday. No timeframe was given, but he said it wouldn't likely be ongoing for long at all.

So long story short, phone calls, data etc should be fine, but until the routing issue is resolved, inbound texting will be broken.


EDIT: Also, Visual Voicemail *is* available on the network, at an additional $7.50 charge. On the server side, apparently it's based on your current VM plan (ie Voicemail 3 for 3 messages), but unlike standard voicemail the server will auto-delete the oldest message to record a new one-- but your iPhone will still keep its local copy until you delete it.

Tethering is also available at no extra charge, up to the included data limit on your phone. So if you go beyond the 1Gb on the Choice 65 plan for example, it's $0.05/mb thereafter.

Hope what I've learned here will be helpful to you guys!


----------



## emmy (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent news.

As of one hour ago, the issues have been fixed. :clap: For me, anyway.


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

Indeed, it seems to be fixed here as well, as I'm able to receive my testing messages.

We'll have to sit tight for a few days no doubt; there are bound to be a few hiccups along the way, but at the very least Telus is quick to make the necessary adjustments and fixes. That's more than I can say for Fido at the moment.


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

Oops, I'll have to eat my words on one part of the above postings:

Regarding Visual Voicemail, Telus has a "visual voicemail" feature, BUT this is actually a "voice-to-text" conversion as opposed to the iPhone's style of VVM, and Telus staff have not yet been fully trained on the iPhone's specific features so there was some confusion as to Visual Voicemail. So, please disregard my above statement that Telus offers the service for $7.50, as this was clarified to me today.

So, after speaking to *another* rep today, I was able to confirm Emmy's above posting... Visual Voicemail is coming... sometime. They have no estimated date yet for this, nor do they know whether it'll replace standard Voicemail on the iPhone, or be a paid add-on. Damn.


----------

